# Do puppy coat grow faster than adult coat?



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm asking out of curiosity, but did you find puppy coat growing faster than adult coat? Or are they the same? 

I just find that Sammy's hair (6 months old in a few days) seem to grow really fast. I'm trimming his face, feet, and sani area every week, and everywhere else every other week. I don't mind it, but I just wondered if the hair growth is accelerated by rapid growing he's doing at the moment. 

Once his adult hair grows in, does it slow down? Can you share your experience with me?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I found it to be the same rate, but when the hair is straighter, it looks longer.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm not sure. Perhaps the hair is growing slightly faster simply due to the fact puppies are growing everywhere faster in general, at this time in their lives?


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for your help.  Grooming has been an interesting part of being with Sammy - so much to learn!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think different dogs grow coat at different rates. Teaka, my 14 year old grows coat in the blink of an eye, but Timi, my two year old takes forever to grow coat. Only had Trulee for a short time, but so far 
I would say that she is a slow grower just like Timi.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think different dogs grow coat at different rates. Teaka, my 14 year old grows coat in the blink of an eye, but Timi, my two year old takes forever to grow coat. Only had Trulee for a short time, but so far
> I would say that she is a slow grower just like Timi.


That's neat! I have been reading your journey with Trulee, and I hope you will give us updates on how you'll be grooming her (if you groom yourself!). She's so preciously small, and I would be very nervous with her feet 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sammy the spoo said:


> That's neat! I have been reading your journey with Trulee, and I hope you will give us updates on how you'll be grooming her (if you groom yourself!). She's so preciously small, and I would be very nervous with her feet
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Yes I do all of my ownn grooming. 
I have not done anything but give her a bath and brush her so far. She acts like demon when I touch her nails, so I am trying to just get her used to my handling them and will try to just do them with emery boards for the time being - they are just like tiny little splinters now, so I think that should do.
I am really not too worried up clipping her feet, I should be able to manage that with the peanut but I just don't know how I am going to hold her tiny head still enough to clip around her eyes and mouth - she might wind of fluffy faced for quite some time...


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes I do all of my ownn grooming.
> I have not done anything but give her a bath and brush her so far. She acts like demon when I touch her nails, so I am trying to just get her used to my handling them and will try to just do them with emery boards for the time being - they are just like tiny little splinters now, so I think that should do.
> I am really not too worried up clipping her feet, I should be able to manage that with the peanut but I just don't know how I am going to hold her tiny head still enough to clip around her eyes and mouth - she might wind of fluffy faced for quite some time...


Yes the nails and the face trim!!! That would be a challenge for a while, I'd imagine. Although, she would be so cute with a fluffy face!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes I do all of my ownn grooming.
> I have not done anything but give her a bath and brush her so far. She acts like demon when I touch her nails, so I am trying to just get her used to my handling them and will try to just do them with emery boards for the time being - they are just like tiny little splinters now, so I think that should do.
> I am really not too worried up clipping her feet, I should be able to manage that with the peanut but I just don't know how I am going to hold her tiny head still enough to clip around her eyes and mouth - she might wind of fluffy faced for quite some time...


I've been thinking about this just about every time I read about this little baby. She's cute as a button, but I've decided I don't envy you on this one for grooming! I still get so nervous about those little toes and faces on any poodle under 7 or so pounds that I groom. So teensy! I'm glad Ripley's already way past that weight by this stage and has nice big paws.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sammy I feel the same about Dolly's hair, she always seems to need a trim too. She loves to get on the grooming table so that's good, they both do really, and They both want to be first.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Caddy said:


> Sammy I feel the same about Dolly's hair, she always seems to need a trim too. She loves to get on the grooming table so that's good, they both do really, and They both want to be first.


Awww that's very cute - both wanting to be up on the table first . I dream of the day I get to have two spoo's!! Your pictures make me smile each time!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

